# Interview with Mark Charan Newton



## Stephen Aryan (Sep 10, 2010)

This week I interviewed Mark Charan Newton about his Legends of the Red Sun series and he teases a bit of info about the new book.

Steve's Fantasy Book Reviews: Interview with Mark Charan Newton


----------

